# Куда нам плыть?...



## vev (2 Окт 2021)

Дамы и господа!

Вопрос может показаться странным, но он имеет под собой весьма основательную основу...

Последнее время мы, администрация ресурса, больше всего времени занимаемся добавление/разрешением все большего числа новых пользователей/ботов. Их реально лавина! Каждый день присоединиться к нам жаждут с десяток-другой пользователей. Да, права зарегистрированных пользователей несколько выше прав визитёров: можно скачать нотки etc.

Вопрос в том, а надо ли нам иметь бессчетное число фиктивных пользователей, основной целью которых является скачивание как пылесосом всех доступных нот?

Я сам пришел на форум в то время, когда обсуждения на форуме разве что не доходили до поножовщины. Было интересно общаться. Был выбор с кем и о чем поспорить. Сейчас тоже появляются иной раз вопросы, но это, как правило, оценка всякой рухляди и запрос на поиск нот.

Так вот вопрос: а оно вам надо? Нужен ли форум? Стоит ли продлевать жизнь ресурсу, если он превратился де факто в обычную нотную библиотеку?

С нетерпением жду комментарии!


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> обсуждения на форуме разве что не доходили до поножовщины.


Вернуть благословенные 90-е. Всё по чесноку. За базар ответишь- пацан. Не ответишь- давай ты кто такой дасвиданья)). 
Было бедно, голодно, опасно. Но зато честно... .
Это всё Интернет виноват. Некому морду набить, некому хлам инструментов об голову разбить. Сидят прыщавые пэтэушники, строчат посты про оценку барахла с помойки. Работать не хотят, мозгов нет, продают и пропивают наследство дедушки). Нехорошо это всё, ой как нехорошо... .
Но форум- нужен. Равно как нужна техника выкидывания с него антиобщественных псевдокоммерческих элементов.


----------



## MAN (2 Окт 2021)

На вопрос из заголовка темы я бы сходу ответил так: "Мы идём в ногу со временем!" Но это однако не объясняет куда же именно мы идём с ним в ногу. И нужен ли вообще форум я теперь тоже уже не знаю, могу только прибавить к этому, что как минимум ещё три российских форума родственной тематики (гармонь, баян, аккордеон) находятся сейчас приблизительно в том же положении, если не в худшем.


----------



## sergius-sergius (2 Окт 2021)

Форум нужен однозначно! Больше в рунете подобного нет (исправьте, если я не прав). Но, возможно, нужен донат со стороны пользователей аналогично сайту Accordion-scores.com 63272 sheet music to download in pdf format and 42694 members . Пользователи платят за доступ, общаются, выкладывают ноты. Думаю, это будет честно по отношению к создателям и модераторам сайта. Это отсеет несерьёзных. Но тогда и пусть будет возможность выкладывать ноты и остальные материалы. Да, будут сложности с авторскими правами. Но тогда по запросу правообладателей удалять такой материал. Больная тема (донат и авторские права), согласен. Высказал лишь своё мнение.


----------



## gerborisov (2 Окт 2021)

Чем больше пользователей, тем дороже должна быть реклама. Просмотр перед скачиванием и т.д. Забанить никогда не поздно. Думаю, закрывать форум или делать его элитарным (платным) не стоит. А рекламки я бы добавил.


----------



## kep (2 Окт 2021)

Я думаю, вопросов два:

Что делать с форумом
Что делать со скачиванием нот и оценкой дров
Форум - в какой-то степени элитарен, извините . Нас, желающих общаться, считанное количество и приток невелик.
Основной поток - желающих скачать ноты (все). У модераторов есть некоторые идеи, как это все ввести в нормальное русло, но вопрос - не стоит ли разделить форум и нотный раздел/оценку дров? К примеру, оставить форум как есть, а ноты/оценку сделать коммерческими, и/или ввести рейтинг: отношение скачиваний к публикациям.


----------



## bolunov (3 Окт 2021)

Мужики, вам, администраторам, виднее. А мне форум очень даже помог. И вы прежде всего,, как минимум трое из участвующих в этой дискуссии. 
На этой неделе мой знакомый интересовался, откуда у меня мой Fantini. Направил его по координатам к Zet10 и на этот форум. 
Пусть нечасто, но захожу на форум. Уже как должное, что он есть. Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Окт 2021)

Здравствуйте, господа. 
Низкий поклон создателям и администраторам сайта. Работать за идею - всегда вдвойне тяжкая ноша. И часто такая работа приводит к риторическим вопросам, один из которых стоит во главе этой темы. 
Был у нас такой журнал "Народник". Вся страна читала, нам - народникам - завидовали пианисты, струнники дирижеры и все остальные, потому что у них не было своего журнала. А у нас был! Там было все: поздравления, биографии, конкурсы, полемические статьи на острые вопросы и многое другое. Но создатели устали, журнал закрылся, и осталось ощущение невосполнимой утраты, потери того связующего звена, объединявшего народников страны в единое целое.
С Вашим сайтом ушло ощущение вакуума, вернулось чувство, что есть сообщество профессионалов - народников, к которым можно обратиться за помощью, советом, можно поспорить, поделиться опытом, творчеством и т.д.
Что делать и куда идти, конечно же решать Вам, дорогие создатели. Просто знайте, что Вы очень нужны. 
И не только мне. 
Многим из нас.


----------



## vyachek (3 Окт 2021)

Добрый вечер! Странно слышать такое предложение о закрытии сайта. Наберите в поисковике любой вопрос, касаемый баяна или аккордеона, и вас сразу же перенаправят именно на этот сайт, так как больше нигде нет такого объема информации и нет такого количества поднятых тем и обсуждений. И уж точно нет такого вопроса, ответ на который нельзя было найти на форуме: либо в предыдущих темах, либо в открытой полемике. В том, что форум стал малоактивен, так в этом вина нас всех: сейчас мы заходим туда, не ради общения, а когда нам от него что-то нужно. Но я больше чем уверен - у каждого есть что обсудить, задать вопросы, либо просто поделиться новостями. Просто активнее надо быть.


----------



## kep (3 Окт 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Странно слышать такое предложение о закрытии сайта.


Речь не идет о закрытии. Речь о выяснении реальных потребностей. Реальность в том, что 95% активности сайта в целом - скачивание нот, еще 4% - дедушкины дрова на продажу. И оставшийся 1% представлен здесь. Есть впечатление, что это непересекающиеся аудитории.


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2021)

Ребята!

Мы тоже любим наш форум! Скорее всего, даже больше, чем обычные пользователи. Он давно стал отчасти нашим ребенком, но...

Еще до создания темы я с огромной долей вероятности смог бы составить список тех, кто выступит с комментарием. Даже в самые насыщенные общением времена, количество участников дискуссий было весьма ограниченным. От списочного состава сайта проявил хоть какую-то активность и написал хоть один единственный пост (да и тот с запросом о поиске нот) лишь каждый сотый. Имен остальных вы, уважаемые коллеги, никогда не видели! 

Так вопрос не в том: стоит закрыть или не стоит. Вопрос простой: а что надо участникам? Почему происходит вот такой вот застой? Что надо сделать, чтобы народ потянулся? Чтобы было общение?

Про себя могу сказать, что опечален тем, что и как происходит все в последнее время. Кроме рычания "пылесосов", заглатывающих наши, собранные по крупицам нотные архивы, никаких иных звуков не слышно... Тратить свое время на обслуживание этих универсальных потребителей лично я не особенно горю желанием.


----------



## veron (3 Окт 2021)

Позвольте добавить еще одну категорию посетителей сайта. Это как я – «молчуны», которые активно изучают обсуждаемые темы. Да, «дедушкины дрова» - мимо, но обсуждения знатоков, профессионалов тем устройства, обслуживания инструментов, исполнительского мастерства, очень ценны; покупка, выбор инструментов – сколько полезной информации. Очень впечатлила и воодушевила тема Сергея Болунова (всегда радуюсь его видеопубликациям), думаю, людей с похожими историями может быть очень много, потому что процент профессиональных музыкантов (с дипломом ВУЗа или училища) среди выпускников ДМШ весьма мал. Тем не менее, это очень часто могут быть люди «прикипевшие» к инструменту на всю жизнь, и этот сайт – единственная возможность разобраться в вопросе, принять правильное решение, узнать новое, учиться. Помните, как среди посетителей сайта оказался сын В.И. Арафаилова, информации об этом величайшем аккордеонисте – крупицы, (а очень хочется, чтобы о нем не забыли, чтобы его труды продолжали жить, растить новых гениев), и именно на этом сайте была возможность что-то узнать, так сказать, из первых рук. Да, ноты иногда скачиваю, если что-то заинтересует, первичная цель прихода на этот сайт – действительно скачивание нот, сейчас даже не помню каких, потому что темы форума гораздо интереснее и полезнее, уверяю вас. Если такие как я не реагируют значками и комментариями в темах, это не значит, что мы не участвуем в жизни сайта. По поводу финансовой составляющей работы сайта, конечно, администраторам виднее, как поступить.


kep написал(а):


> Речь не идет о закрытии. Речь о выяснении реальных потребностей. Реальность в том, что 95% активности сайта в целом - скачивание нот, еще 4% - дедушкины дрова на продажу. И оставшийся 1% представлен здесь. Есть впечатление, что это непересекающиеся аудитории.


----------



## ugly (4 Окт 2021)

От пустышек, только качающих ноты: а они идут сюда целенаправленно, или попадают через поисковики?
Если второе, то закрыть индексацию нотного архива поисковикам, вот их и не будет.


----------



## kep (4 Окт 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> От пустышек, только качающих ноты: а они идут сюда целенаправленно, или попадают через поисковики?
> Если второе, то закрыть индексацию нотного архива поисковикам, вот их и не будет.


Похоже, целенаправленно: им не лениво генерировать адреса/имена.


----------



## vev (6 Окт 2021)

А вот возьму и подниму....
Тема остается актуальной, даже если большинство от нее отмахивается....


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (7 Окт 2021)

Интереса ради, за все время существования запросов на оценку "дедушкиного наследства", были какие-нибудь любопытные случаи? Если были, я бы эту тему оставил. Бывает весело почитать. Если нет - снести ее


----------



## acco (7 Окт 2021)

За 13 лет интернет общество очень поменялось. Если первый в интернете форум был zekaban.mylivepage.ru и я был рад, когда увидел mp3 диски Ковтуна и других исполнителей. И за пару месяцев увидев новость о закрытие проекта начал думать как можно что-то сделать. Тогда идею рассказал Денису Шрейберу, который в то время оцифровывал пластинки (зрения у него почти нету) и выкладывал на торренты... Тот меня пригонял и за лето я сделал GoldAccordion.
Вначале все общались, но не сказал бы что очень живой был GA. Всегда кажется, что "вот раньше было по другому".
Всем всегда нужны были ноты, и сейчас и тогда, 13 лет назад.
Как я сейчас вижу варианты развития GA -
1. Создать раздел для любителей.
Так как хоть кому-то, кто-то поможет, подскажет.
2. Думать об ежедневном публикации новостей. Тут или кто-то из студентов интузиастов нужен или кто на пенсии или за деньги.

В любом случае, мне кажется хорошо, что GA есть, так как для исполнителей, педагогов и любителей он полезный ресурс. И хорошо что есть такие люди как Евгений (vev) и Константин (kep), которые тратят свое драгоценное время на GA (самые любимое для них, это, темы оценки "дедушкиного наследства" ).


----------



## kep (7 Окт 2021)

Сергей Давидюк написал(а):


> Интереса ради, за все время существования запросов на оценку "дедушкиного наследства", были какие-нибудь любопытные случаи? Если были, я бы эту тему оставил. Бывает весело почитать. Если нет - снести ее


Ну вот сейчас вполне любопытные дрова на рассмотрении.


----------



## ugly (8 Окт 2021)

acco написал(а):


> Думать об ежедневном публикации новостей.


Это сейчас мигрировало в VK. Вполне себе живые группы есть.


----------



## MAN (11 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Почему происходит вот такой вот застой?


Наверное потому, что участникам форума становится либо некогда, либо не о чем беседовать друг с другом на его страницах. А может быть даже то и другое вместе.


----------



## kep (12 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Наверное потому, что участникам форума становится либо некогда, либо не о чем беседовать друг с другом на его страницах. А может быть даже то и другое вместе.


Правы.
А есть какие-то идеи развития? Политику/интим не предлагать!


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> А есть какие-то идеи развития?


Помилуйте! Ну откуда же у меня, скромного любителя гармоней (гармоник) могут взяться идеи, способные вызвать интерес сообщества профессиональных педагогов и исполнителей на любимых мной инструментах, когда моё собственное дилетантское любопытство направлено всего лишь на давным-давно съеденную ими собаку? Впрочем, как я уже отмечал выше, на любительских форумах, которые я посещаю, картина почему-то та же - величественное безмолвие, изредка нарушаемое отдельными репликами.

А что, есть ли вообще в свете какое-либо аккордеонное чудо, такое чтобы о нём хотелось поговорить, обменяться мнениями, поспорить даже может быть и чтобы оно ещё при этом не было тысячу раз уже обмусолено раньше?


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А что, есть ли вообще в свете какое-либо аккордеонное чудо, такое чтобы о нём хотелось поговорить, обменяться мнениями, поспорить даже может быть и чтобы оно ещё при этом не было тысячу раз уже обмусолено раньше?



Ну, я тоже любитель. На мои глаза - есть, и много. Мне очень интересна техника и раскладки левой руки , и традиционные и не очень. Вот этот парень, например:


----------



## ugly (13 Окт 2021)

Была такая "выборка", когда звуки строятся от басового ряда, с каждым рядом увеличивая октаву. Скорее всего оно.
Правой рукой он играет на бемолях, левой на диезах. Зачем так - непонятно, можно же просто регистр в правой переключить на фагот, чем в левую половину её переносить. Выглядит необычно, да.


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Была такая "выборка", когда звуки строятся от басового ряда, с каждым рядом увеличивая октаву. Скорее всего оно.
> Правой рукой он играет на бемолях, левой на диезах. Зачем так - непонятно, можно же просто регистр в правой переключить на фагот, чем в левую половину её переносить. Выглядит необычно, да.


Нет, не оно - обычная страделла, он на двух басовых рядах играет обеими руками.


----------



## ugly (13 Окт 2021)

При замедленном воспроизведении видно, что как минимум третий и четвертый ряды используются точно. Так что не страделла.


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> При замедленном воспроизведении видно, что как минимум третий и четвертый ряды используются точно. Так что не страделла.


А кто запрещает совместно с басами, звучащими в высоком регистре, использовать готовые аккорды?


kep написал(а):


> На мои глаза - есть, и много. Мне очень интересна техника и раскладки левой руки , и традиционные и не очень.


Вот давайте мы и поглядим вашими же глазами насколько оживлённым, многолюдным и продолжительным окажется обсуждение затронутой вами темы.


----------



## ugly (13 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А кто запрещает совместно с басами, звучащими в высоком регистре, использовать готовые аккорды?


Никто не запрещает, но аккордов лично я не слышу. И в "басах" тоже.


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> аккордов лично я не слышу


Да? А я слышу, как и то, что музыка явно содержит фрагмент, украденный из песни Давида Тухманова "Эти глаза напротив".


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Окт 2021)

Чего только не делают эти латиносы, чтоб купить низкосортный ганджубас… . Следующее видео- игра в восемь рук на правой клаве).


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

Да уж, соотечественники наши обычно добывают средства на палёное бухло иными способами.


----------



## bolunov (13 Окт 2021)

Да, знакомые все лица. Я тут пару недель "отдыхал" дома, подцепил где-то коронавирус (наверно на работе в школе). Зато удалось некоторое количество времени уделить музыке. Установил на смартфон метроном, поработал над выдержкой темпа. Это одно из моих "слабых мест".
Не то, что готов предложить глобальную тему для обсуждения, скорее как раз попаду на "съеденную собаку"... Но очень интересует вопрос, как технически исполняется понижение в четверть-полтона при игре на аккордеоне. Спросить больше негде, искал в интернете, но не срослось. Если где-то уже обсуждалось, дайте ссылочку. 
Еще интересует Александр Поелуев. Цепляет его исполнение произведения "Очи черные" (ссылка: "александр+поелуев+очи+черные" в видео на Поиске Mail.Ru). Хотелось бы узнать мнение профессионалов о его уровне исполнения. 
И третье, раз пошла такая пьянка. Каковы ваши, не то чтобы кумиры, но профессионалы, которые задают уровень, мастерство которых вы признаете и которых вы с удовольствием слушаете.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> которых вы с удовольствием слушаете


Валерия Ковтуна конечно. Слушать можно хоть весь день... . Переключаем на Ионика Минуне, слушаем его. Ан нет, даже молдавские мелодии у Ковтуна покруче). Хотя кому как... .


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Но очень интересует вопрос, как технически исполняется понижение в четверть-полтона при игре на аккордеоне. Спросить больше негде, искал в интернете, но не срослось. Если где-то уже обсуждалось, дайте ссылочку.



Ключевое слово - нетемперированное глиссандо на баяне


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Каковы ваши, не то чтобы кумиры, но профессионалы, которые задают уровень, мастерство которых вы признаете и которых вы с удовольствием слушаете.



Александр Скляров, Юрий Шишкин, Сервер Абкеримов, Золтан Орож, Эдуард Аханов так, для разминки


----------



## bolunov (13 Окт 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Валерия Ковтуна конечно. Слушать можно хоть весь день... .


Мне тоже очень нравится Валерий Ковтун. С детства. 
Я почему задал последние два вопроса. Ведь кроме Ковтуна есть много исполнителей. Поелуев мне тоже нравится, причем на мой неискушенный взгляд его техника очень высокого уровня. По крайней мере некоторые произведения Ковтуна я могу исполнить, а очи черные в обработке, которую исполняет Поелуев, даже не буду пытаться. Но Поелуева я много слушать не могу, а Ковтуна - с удовольствием.


----------



## bolunov (13 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Ключевое слово - нетемперированное глиссандо на баяне


Понял, спасибо.


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Каковы ваши, не то чтобы кумиры, но профессионалы, которые задают уровень, мастерство которых вы признаете и которых вы с удовольствием слушаете.


Виктор Фёдорович Гридин! И по-моему он как раз именно мой кумир. И тоже нравится с детства, как вам Ковтун. Причём забавно то, что в детстве я его слушал (благо записи с его игрой крутились тогда у нас довольно часто по праздникам и звучали из уличного репродуктора) с замиранием сердца, понятия не имея, кто именно исполняет такую буквально завораживающую меня музыку и даже не зная, что так волшебно звучащий инструмент - баян, потому что баяны, которые я знал, и близко так не звучали. А узнал я всё это значительно позже, когда мне было уже за 40, а кумира моего, увы, не было на этом свете. Вот такой вот курьёз! И при всём моём глубочайшем уважении к талантам и мастерству многих других музыкантов, к Виктору Гридину никто пока не приблизился (по степени воздействия на меня персонально имеется в виду).


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Еще интересует Александр Поелуев. Цепляет его исполнение произведения "Очи черные" (ссылка: "александр+поелуев+очи+черные" в видео на Поиске Mail.Ru). Хотелось бы узнать мнение профессионалов о его уровне исполнения.


А мне вот страшно любопытно, почему вас интересует мнение исключительно профессионалов и почему именно об уровне исполнения? И что такое вообще уровень исполнения, от какой начальной точки он отсчитывается, в каком направлении и каким прибором в каких единицах измеряется?


----------



## bolunov (13 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Ключевое слово - нетемперированное глиссандо на баяне


Опа, получилось. Принципиально получилось, далее только отработать. vev, благодарю!


----------



## bolunov (13 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А мне вот страшно любопытно, почему вас интересует мнение исключительно профессионалов и почему именно об уровне исполнения? И что такое вообще уровень исполнения, от какой начальной точки он отсчитывается, в каком направлении и каким прибором в каких единицах измеряется?


Man, мне правда интересны мнения профессионалов. Причем не только в музыке. Я так понимаю, что чем выше уровень профессионализма, тем больше деталей, ньюансов он видит (слышит, учитывает и т.д.). Поэтому спрашиваю профессионалов. Но Ваш ответ (как "скромного любителя") для меня очень ценен. Теперь я обязательно послушаю Гридина. Причем влюбиться в музыку конкретного исполнителя, не зная кто он, на чем играет и какими регалиями обладает - вот один из ярких показателей, тут шкалы и не нужно. Кстати, точной шкалы измерения здесь не построишь.

Но вернемся к профессионализму. Сейчас, когда любой может высказываться на просторах интернета по любой теме, и когда читаешь взаимно исключающие оценки одних и тех же событий, когда информационный шум просто зашкаливает, информация от знающих людей действительно ценна.

В молодости я, как молодой учитель, посещал уроки уже опытных учителей. Хорошо помню один случай, когда достаточно молодая учительница русского языка давала урок, а потом опытные коллеги проводили анализ урока. Так вот, каждый из маститых учителей русского языка и литературы после открытого урока поднимал один-два аспекта, высказывал свои мысли. Было интересно. Но потом, после всех, урок стала анализировать директор, которая также была учителем русского языка, уже практически пенсионного возраста и старой закалки. И вот тогда я услышал настоящий разбор урока, на фоне которого остальные "анализы" сильно потускнели. 

Сейчас я, уже немолодой учитель информатики, не только имею свое мнение по многим аспектам образования, в том числе в отношении ЕГЭ (точные науки) в общем и подготовки к ЕГЭ в частности. В первой же беседе со старшеклассником я могу быстро определить его дефициты, сильные и слабые стороны, потенциальные риски. А затем составить программу и вести его к результату с учетом его личных особенностей. 

Ну и последнее. Когда в поисках инструмента открыл новую тему "Муки выбора аккордеона-итальянца", получил много ценной информации, которую даже в расчет не брал (возраст инструмента, наличие/отсутствие розлива, на что обращать внимание при просмотре инструмента, к кому обращаться, какие объявления обходить стороной и т.д.). Почему? Потому что люди в силу своей профессии (или наличия большого опыта) владели ценной информацией в контексте моего поиска.


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2021)

Кстати, ветеранам на заметку: если расширять ответы то даже банальные темы про дрова начинают играть новым звуком  давайте поднимать собеседников до своего уровня или выше - предполагайте вот этот вот круг общения, как в этой теме.


----------



## MAN (14 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Причем влюбиться в музыку конкретного исполнителя, не зная кто он, на чем играет и какими регалиями обладает - вот один из ярких показателей, тут шкалы и не нужно. Кстати, точной шкалы измерения здесь не построишь.


Вот! Вы меня отлично и совершенно правильно поняли! Спасибо! Ну и конечно я благодарю вас за замечательный ответ на мой вопрос.
А мне знаете что иногда забавы ради взбредает в поседевшую голову? Вот растолкуй мне тогда, деревенскому мальчугану, кто-нибудь, что в музыкальных пьесах, от которых на меня нападает столбняк, солирующий инструмент - баян (а не какой-то дивный неведомый мне электроинструмент, как мне тогда представлялось), что бывают на свете такие вот баяны и на них возможно играть такую музыку, я ведь, может быть, совсем иначе посмотрел бы тогда на упражнения и этюды из потрёпанного и пожелтевшего от времени отцовского баянного самоучителя Азария Иванова и на всякие "Во саду ли, в огороде" из него же (как на первый необходимый шажок к далёкой, но желанной мечте когда-нибудь и самому быть причастным к волшебству) и, быть может, продрался бы как-нибудь на упрямстве и энтузиазме сквозь отсутствие музыкальной школы (ну какая в захолустном селе музыкальная школа?), непопулярность баяна в среде сверстников (парень, умеющий играть на баяне, привлекал лишь старшее поколение, да совсем уже старушек, вспоминавших, по-видимому, через это свою невозвратную молодость), самостоятельно подготовился и сумел поступить в музыкальное училище. Одним словом, выбрал бы своей профессией игру на баяне, а не ту, про которую стало понятно, что это не моё, когда уже поздно "пить боржом" и, кабы не своевременная пенсионная реформа, вообще пора было бы морально подготавливаться к незаслуженному отдыху.


----------



## MAN (14 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> если расширять ответы


На одном из форумов я дорасширялся до того, что, размышляя над реакцией собеседников на мои "расширенные" посты, в конце-концов сам себе вынужден был запретить писать что бы то ни было в любых ветках, кроме единственной, созданной самим собой. Так и пишу теперь там - либо сугубо в своей теме, либо отправляю личные сообщения. В порядке самодисциплины.


----------



## veron (14 Окт 2021)

В продолжение темы исполнителей, конечно, Валерий Андреевич Ковтун – аккордеонист-легенда. И был менее «медийный», но не менее уникальный исполнитель, Валерий Иванович Арафаилов, до сих пор не могу определиться, кто из них двоих для меня больше. Интересно, берется ли кто-нибудь из современных аккордеонистов повторить то, что играл В.И. Арафаилов? Ноты, скорее всего, где-то встречаются, а вот повторить его «Крутится, вертится», видимо, не решаются. Возможно ли это вообще?


----------



## bolunov (14 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> стало понятно, что это не моё, когда уже поздно "пить боржом"



Man, сочувствую. Пусть и слабое утешение, но большинство людей промахиваются с профессией, потому что не задумываются об этом, либо не доводят вопрос до логического конца. В 10-м классе на первом занятии со старшеклассниками, которые выбирают ЕГЭ по информатике и как бы планируют поступить в ВУЗ, выучиться и работать в компьютерных профессиях, мы обсуждаем такие вопросы как "почему ты выбираешь эту профессию" и "зачем (какова сверхзадача, сверхцель) ты выбираешь эту профессию"? 

Обычные ответы: хорошо платят, престижная профессия, востребованные специалисты. Но почти никто не задается вопросом - а подходит ли ему эта профессия? Почти никто не говорит, что у него мечта что-то создать, что-то постичь, помочь людям и т.п. 

Иногда после такого занятия часть учеников переориентируется, другая начинает задумываться. Но большая часть просто плывет по течению. И лишь некоторые осознанно подходят к выбору профессии, а дальше готовы работать для достижения цели. Вот с ними приятно иметь дело, видишь результат своей деятельности.


----------



## vev (14 Окт 2021)

bolunov, 

Да, Валерий Ковтун - легенда, но легенда не исполнительская ИМХО, а скорее популяризаторская. Многие обратили внимание на аккордеон благодаря Ковтуну, но вот ставить его на вершину профессиональной пирамиды я бы, наверное, не стал. Его исполнительский уровень достаточно высок, но ограничен отсутствием образования.


----------



## vev (14 Окт 2021)

MAN, 

Да Вы расширяйте... Этот форум тем и хорош, что не надо заниматься садомазохизмом и автоограничениями. Есть те, кто поправит или отмодерит. Так что чувствуйте себя в этом плане спокойно


----------



## bolunov (14 Окт 2021)

veron написал(а):


> берется ли кто-нибудь из современных аккордеонистов повторить то, что играл В.И. Арафаилов?


Все-таки берутся исполнить "шар голубой". (ссылка: Яндекс.Видео)
Другой вопрос - насколько удачно.
А вот нот этого произведения к сожалению не нашел. Хотелось бы взглянуть на этот частокол, хотя бы для общего развития.


----------



## MAN (14 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> уровень высок, но ограничен


Это как же понять? То есть высок, но в то же время и невысок? Туманно как-то. А кто по-вашему вскарабкался на ту самую вершину, не будучи ограниченным? Вершина у профессиональной пирамиды насколько остра? Там сколько аккордеонистов вообще поместиться могут?


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Окт 2021)

veron написал(а):


> повторить то, что играл В.И. Арафаилов?


У него как-то внешне всё легко). Замечательно и легко). Видимо, при жизни не было нужного продюсера, поэтому как-то всю жизнь от ДК в ГСВГ до руководства коллективами. Но не мирового масштаба коллективами... .


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> bolunov,
> 
> Да, Валерий Ковтун - легенда, но легенда не исполнительская ИМХО, а скорее популяризаторская. Многие обратили внимание на аккордеон благодаря Ковтуну, но вот ставить его на вершину профессиональной пирамиды я бы, наверное, не стал. Его исполнительский уровень достаточно высок, но ограничен отсутствием образования.


Так вроде бы и Арафаилов - самоучка.


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Это как же понять? То есть высок, но в то же время и невысок? Туманно как-то. А кто по-вашему вскарабкался на ту самую вершину, не будучи ограниченным? Вершина у профессиональной пирамиды насколько остра? Там сколько аккордеонистов вообще поместиться могут?


Знаете, в Штатах абсолютная вершина этой пирамиды был Дик Контино. Хотя многие его современники-аккордеонисты демонстрировали более изощренную технику, ни у кого не было такой харизмы. Кстати, он до очень преклонных лет играл прекрасно и выступал.
Возможно, в этом разница в популярности между Ковтуном и Арафаиловым (которого лично я ценю выше) - харизма. Способность привлекать слушателей своей личностью.


----------



## vev (14 Окт 2021)

kep, 
да я ж не против... Они оба, безусловно, очень интересные исполнители, но... Взять хотя бы репертуар. Все ограничивается эстрадой и "попсой". Классикой, которая мне например интересна, и не пахнет. Обработки достаточно однообразны и через полчаса-час набивают оскомину. У Арафаилова этот эффект не может быть достигнут в силу весьма ограниченного количества дошедших до нас записей.
Опять же, это только мое мнение и участники вполне могут его разделять или не разделять.


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2021)

Там ещё и разные имиджи: Арафаилов - классический интеллигент в очках, а Ковтун - Народный Артист со всех больших букв


----------



## veron (14 Окт 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Все-таки берутся исполнить "шар голубой". (ссылка: Яндекс.Видео)
> Другой вопрос - насколько удачно.
> А вот нот этого произведения к сожалению не нашел. Хотелось бы взглянуть на этот частокол, хотя бы для общего развития.


Да, в 14 лет можно и замахнуться на Вильяма нашего Шекспира... а вот мэтры современности молчат, хотя техника у многих на высоте.
На этом форуме был рукописный вариант нот, видимо, снятый по записи. Вот ссылка: Ищу аудио записи Валерия Арафаилова. 
Жаль, что только взглянуть, было бы любопытно послушать на Fantini, уникальные инструменты 60-х годов выпуска уже стали историей, которая будет жить только в записях, значит лучше обратить внимание на то, что предлагает современность.


----------



## kep (15 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот давайте мы и поглядим вашими же глазами насколько оживлённым, многолюдным и продолжительным окажется обсуждение затронутой вами темы.


Вызов принят 
Левая клавиатура: сложные аккорды и нестандартные раскладки


----------



## kep (18 Окт 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> При замедленном воспроизведении видно, что как минимум третий и четвертый ряды используются точно. Так что не страделла.


Запоздалый ответ: посмотрел это и другие его видео, там, где он цепляет 3-4 ряды (правой редко), звучат аккорды. А клавиатура, про которую Вы говорите - это квинтовая система:


С Вашего разрешения, давайте перенесем это обсуждение в другую ветку, я там собираюсь описать преимущества и недостатки всех раскладок.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Это как же понять? То есть высок, но в то же время и невысок? Туманно как-то. А кто по-вашему вскарабкался на ту самую вершину, не будучи ограниченным? Вершина у профессиональной пирамиды насколько остра? Там сколько аккордеонистов вообще поместиться могут?


Здравствуйте. 
Думаю, на вершине пирамиды могут поместиться 2 - 3 десятка исполнителей. На то она и вершина)). Опять же, под каким углом рассматривать оную вершину, за какой временной период например. Если рассматривать период, в котором блистали Ковтун и Арафаилов, то несомненно, нужно упомянуть фигуру Юрия Петровича Дранги - это первый из советских аккордеонистов лауреат международного конкурса (Клингенталь, 1976 год, если не ошибаюсь) первый из аккордеонистов СССР, давший сольный концерт на готово-выборном аккордеоне. Из исполнителей иностранцев необходимо упомянуть джазовых аккордеонистов Арта ван Дама и Френка Марокко. Среди более "молодых" следует упомянуть Фамилию Бориса Арона, ныне преподавателя Саратовской консерватории. Из современных исполнителей аккордеонистов, входящих, по моему мнению, в элиту в сфере аккордеонного исполнительства, безусловно стоит упомянуть имена Ренцо Руджьери, Александра Поелуева, Марии Власовой, Сергея Осокина, Александра Ширунова, Никиты Власова, молодого таланта из Молдовы Раду Рэцоя. А как не упомянуть очаровательную Евгению Чиркову и её партнера по дуэту, чемпиона мира, Артема Малхасьяна! 
Все они, на мой взгляд, благодаря таланту и упорному труду взобрались на ту самую вершину исполнительского мастерства, о которой Вы упоминались, и радуют нас своим искусством))).


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

Игорь, большое спасибо вам за развёрнутый ответ (некоторые имена из названных вами современных музыкантов до сего момента были мне неизвестны, а теперь я непременно познакомлюсь с их творчеством), но о вершине пирамиды упоминался не я, а *vev*. Я только спросился что он имеет в виду, отказывая в месте на ней Валерию Ковтуну.


----------



## vyachek (19 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> но ограничен отсутствием образования.


??? 
После окончания музыкальной школы, а затем музыкального училища служил в Советской армии, в военно-духовом оркестре. Демобилизовавшись, молодой артист работал в Николаевской филармонии, затем — вместе с Махмудом Эсамбаевым, Иосифом Кобзоном, Юрием Богатиковым в качестве солиста и музыкального руководителя. Впоследствии он окончил Московский государственный институт культуры.


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, 
Что характерно, фамилия Липс не всплывает в контексте обсуждения…


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

vev, 
мне показалось, что Игорь перечислял исключительно аккордеонистов (в смысле музыкантов, играющих на клавишных аккордеонах).


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2021)

MAN, 
А есть принципиальная разница?


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

vev, 
я не знаю,об этом лучше спросить у Игоря Гребёнкина, ведь у него также не всплыли и фамилии Склярова, Шишкина, Гальяно...


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2021)

MAN, 
да я, собственно, даже не про пост Игоря.... Вообще никогда указанная фамилия не всплывала в качестве любимого исполнителя... Шуму от фамилии много, а слушать его никто не слушает как-то...


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

А мне вот ещё музыка Николая Малыгина очень по душе. Уж не знаю где там Николаю Никитичу на вашей пирамиде отведено местечко, но я его авторские произведения и обработки слушаю с огромным удовольствием.


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2021)

MAN, Вы передергиваете…. Я не хочу сильно углубляться в спор о Ковтуне. Его уже нет с нами… И никто не умаляет его достоинств. На этом и поставим точку.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> Что характерно, фамилия Липс не всплывает в контексте обсуждения…


Так точно. Как и фамилии многих других уважаемых баянистов. Я говорил об аккордеонистах, подумал, что речь о них. С баянистами на вершине пирамиды придется всем потесниться))) Вострелов, Семенов, Липс, Скляров, Гридин, Черничка, Петров и многие


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Окт 2021)

Не дописал: и многие-многие другие)))


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

В общем пирамидка-то, похоже, получается усечённая. И довольно-таки сильно. 
vev, я вовсе и не собирался спорить о Ковтуне или упрекать вас в умалении его достоинств, мне просто понравилась ваша аллегория и захотелось, чтобы эта воображаемая профессиональная пирамида была прорисована более детально. Интересно же.
Опять-таки выражение "высок, но ограничен" вызвало недоумение. Получается уровень высок, но для достижения вершины недостаточен и при этом ещё ограничен в другом измерении (не по высоте). И всё это каким-то образом взаимосвязано. Вот и возникло желание разобраться. Но точка так точка, на продолжении я не настаиваю.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Окт 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> Что характерно, фамилия Липс не всплывает в контексте обсуждения…


Липс - бог в баяне. Обсуждать не чего. Без иронии. Его вклад в баянное искусство неоценим.


----------



## kep (19 Окт 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Липс - бог в баяне. Обсуждать не чего. Без иронии. Его вклад в баянное искусство неоценим.


gerborisov не вызывайте дух Павлова, а то сейчас смурью повеет!


----------



## MAN (20 Окт 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Липс - бог в баяне.


А этот бог един или в баянном искусстве царит политеизм? Огласите весь пантеон пжаллста!


----------



## gerborisov (20 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А этот бог един или в баянном искусстве царит политеизм? Огласите весь пантеон пж


Весь не могу их много. Но он первый. Его отношение к звуку и технике игры, для меня образец.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Окт 2021)

Сегодня слушал его сына - хороший пианист)))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Окт 2021)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Липс - бог в баяне. Обсуждать не чего. Без иронии. Его вклад в баянное искусство неоценим.


Я бы не был столь категоричен. Лучше всего всегда добавлять "по моему мнению" и пр., так как такая постановка вопроса как-то несколько умаляет достоинства других музыкантов - баянистов (речь ведь о них в данном контексте?). Тогда почему, скажем, вклад Семенова менее значим? С его композиторскими сочинениями, которые играют баянисты по всему миру, с его учениками - звездами мирового уровня (Шишкин, Поелуев, Медяник, и мнооогие другие). Кто-то скажет: "Семенов - бог. И это не обсуждается". А кто-то скажет: "Скляров - бог. Когда он играет - играет сама Музыка!" И тоже будет по своему прав. 
Так что, друзья, учимся быть политкорректными и почаще употребляем "по моему мнению", "на мой взгляд" и т.п. И никто не обидется (я вот ни капельки не обиделся))).


----------



## gerborisov (21 Окт 2021)

Добавление шильдиков перед или в конце фразы, оглядка на обидчивых, это всё веяния нового времени, направленные, в конечном итоге, на то, чтобы люди молчали. Каждый говорящий или пишущий, конечно делает это от своего имени.


----------



## MAN (21 Окт 2021)

gerborisov, по моему мнению это всё от того, что люди, к сожалению, далеко не всегда высказывают именно своё собственное мнение, во всяком случае у многих, на мой взгляд, ещё не стёрлись из памяти воспоминания о единодушных коллективных "одобрямсах" и гневных "осуждамсах". Вот поэтому и требуется теперь, как мне кажется, специальная оговорка, чтобы понять действительно от себя человек выступает или он просто демонстрирует свою лояльность к кому-то или чему-то. Так что "веяния нового времени", я думаю, в определённом смысле вызваны веяниями старого. ИМХО.


----------



## kep (21 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот поэтому и требуется теперь, как мне кажется, специальная оговорка, чтобы понять действительно от себя человек выступает или он просто демонстрирует свою лояльность к кому-то или чему-то.


Ох, сейчас Остапа понесет… MAN и gerborisov, вы определили тот зуб, из которого вырос дракон политкорректности. Чтобы не задеть чьи-то чувства, начали вешать шильдики - и этим тут же воспользовались любители сооружать большинство: "А почему вы так сказали, а вы задели чувства социальной прослойки, к которой лично я не принадлежу, но горячо разделяю". Ну и дальше пошла воронка обратной связи. И началась инфляция языка: недостаточно высказать свое мнение, надо еще повесить шильдик "личное мнение" - не дай Будда перепутать с коллективным мнением - а оно гораздо ценнее личного, правда же?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Окт 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> в баянном искусстве царит политеизм? Огласите весь пантеон пжаллста!


Нету никакого пантеона. Есть Юрий Казаков форэва… .
Дискуссия "кто круче"- вот оттуда:


----------



## kep (23 Окт 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Нету никакого пантеона. Есть Юрий Казаков форэва… .
> Дискуссия "кто круче"- вот оттуда:


Да, после такого выступления и принимая во внимание аватар, дискуссию можно закрывать.


----------



## Alexei (23 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> дискуссию можно закрывать.


То есть приплыли.


----------



## kep (23 Окт 2021)

Alexei написал(а):


> То есть приплыли.


Не приплыли, а прискакали - тачанка же


----------



## kep (23 Окт 2021)

На самом деле, дискуссия очень ценная, спасибо всем участвующим!
Разбираться с качанием файлов, анонимными пользователями - дело админов, в этом вы все правы. Так и будем.
А вот с общением, развитием тем, улучшением форума - тут без вас не обойтись. И сама эта тема уже породила несколько ответвлений:

Левая клавиатура - уже начал, буду развивать
Любимые исполнители - если не сваливаться в религиозные войны (а то вон Kuzalogly уже пулемет расчехлил  ), то очень интересные рассказы могут получиться. Можно взять за основу нашу Wiki и обсудить, дополнить и расширить - кстати, там есть почти все упомянутые гранды, но мало зарубежных, это надо исправить. 
Игорь Гребёнкин, вы упомянули очень интересных музыкантов, может быть, разовьете тему: чем хороши, что послушать, etc.?
Обсуждение "дров" иногда выливается в очень интересные находки, а участие в них мне напоминает англо-американскую юридическую традицию pro bono: высококлассные юристы бесплатно берутся за дела "с улицы" и отрабатывают их по полной программе - за уважение коллег.
В общем, спасибо вам и продолжаем!


----------



## veron (24 Окт 2021)

Думается, была бы также интересна тема новых (современных) инструментов, их особенностей, преимуществ-недостатков, правда, освещать такую тему смогут те, кто имеет возможность держать в руках инструменты разных фирм. С Super VI и Artist VI 60-х годов выпуска всем понятно, а как обстоят дела на фабриках в наши дни? (Спасибо этому форуму, однажды прозвучала марка Brandoni, действительно заслуживает внимания). Могут возразить, что на youtube много роликов с разными инструментами, слушайте, сравнивайте. Но на самом деле личные впечатления, мнение не с целью продажи – это несколько иное.


kep написал(а):


> На самом деле, дискуссия очень ценная, спасибо всем участвующим!
> Разбираться с качанием файлов, анонимными пользователями - дело админов, в этом вы все правы. Так и будем.
> А вот с общением, развитием тем, улучшением форума - тут без вас не обойтись. И сама эта тема уже породила несколько ответвлений:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (3 Июл 2022)

Вообще любой интернет форум через некоторое время "стухает". Остаются завсегдатаи, которые всё уже знают по теме, и обсудили всё не по одному разу. И новички, задающие "глупые" вопросы и ищущие на них готовые ответы. Нас, гармонистов, в принципе мало, конструкция инструментов тоже весьма устоявшаяся и разобрана многократно. Поэтому вполне естественно, что у музыканта любителя вопрос номер ноль это найти ноты услышанного где-то произведения и попытаться исполнить его самому. Ну не обсуждать же преимущества бугари перед хорьхом . А поскольку вопросов по теме форума в принципе мало, то всё остальное это оффтоп, который в принципе не приветствуется в узкопрофильных форумах. Лично мне не жалко поделиться с такими же любителями нотами, многие из которых переложил сам для себя из фортепианных. Так как профессионалы должны уметь это делать сами и им это не интересно. Нас и так очень мало, поэтому если это кому-то поможет и в мире станет чуть больше гармонистов с чуть большим репертуаром, то это неплохо.


----------

